# Discovery HD having audio issues?



## V35_Pilot (Jun 7, 2011)

My VIP722 receiver feeds a Denon surround sound amp that has front, center, sub, and rear channels. 

Starting mid-June my Discovery HD DVR recordings all started having audio issues - the center channel is now coming out the rear channels. Notice it in both "Deadliest Catch" and "Cash Cab." This anomaly is only happening with this one Dish HD channel and again, it is recent. 

Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I checked our known channel issues log but did not see any issue with the Discovery HD channel. You stated this has occurred since mid-June on 2 DVR recordings. Do you have the same problem if you bypass your surround sound system? Please let me know.

I can submit a trouble report to our engineers but I do need your receiver and smart card numbers. Would you PM that information to me so I can submit the form? Thanks.


----------



## V35_Pilot (Jun 7, 2011)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> I checked our known channel issues log but did not see any issue with the Discovery HD channel. You stated this has occurred since mid-June on 2 DVR recordings. Do you have the same problem if you bypass your surround sound system? Please let me know.


Hello, Ray, and thank you very much for your attention. The issue was noticeable on the two shows I record weekly, but in the case of Cash Cab (since this show has been airing new episodes every Mon-Fri this summer) I have at least 20 recorded cases so far of the audio problem.



Ray [email protected] Network said:


> I can submit a trouble report to our engineers but I do need your receiver and smart card numbers. Would you PM that information to me so I can submit the form? Thanks.


Will do. I will get this to you today. Appreciate your time.


----------



## V35_Pilot (Jun 7, 2011)

Ray, I snapped a picture of my receiver's System Info (as I forgot which number is the smartcard number these days). Will PM you that picture.

Just now pulled up the live view of Discovery HD (chnl 182) that is airing "Extreme Loggers" and this broadcast, both main show and commercials, has the same audio anomaly - what should be coming from the center channel is coming from the rear channels. When I bypass the surround sound the center channel audio returns to the front speakers (not necessarily out of the center channel itself but back to the location it should be).

Again, all other channels I routinely watch have appropriate surround sound characteristics.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I received your response but I'm not seeing a link and any indication of the picture your sent. Would you please resend to me? Thanks.


----------



## V35_Pilot (Jun 7, 2011)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> I received your response but I'm not seeing a link and any indication of the picture your sent. Would you please resend to me? Thanks.


That's bizarre - I had used the IMAGE feature of this site's forum tools to insert the ImageShack (image host site) link as an image in my first PM to you.

I have sent another PM with just the link to the image host site. Give that a try.


----------



## etzeppy (Feb 16, 2007)

I think I am having the same issue on Discovery HD with a VIP722K. A DVR recording of MythBusters from a week or so ago had the center channel audio in what sounded like the center and rears. I just checked a live program and it sounds the same way.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

It's like this on DirecTV, too.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

etzeppy, 

I submitted a technical form to our engineers yesterday so I will add your problem to that same problem resolution. If you have further questions or concerns, please let me know.


----------



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

BHN cable subscribers are also reporting the same problem, so the problem is at the source of the network in Maryland.


----------



## Taltizer (Sep 26, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> It's like this on DirecTV, too.


It must be a Discovery HD issue it has been this way on Directv for atleast a month to a month and a half.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I realize it is at its source since it is occurring on multiple levels but it will give our engineers the opportunity to communicate with the source to see if they are aware of the problem.


----------



## V35_Pilot (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks, everyone, for your input. Hopefully Discovery is working towards a solution.


----------



## V35_Pilot (Jun 7, 2011)

BUMP.... one week later and the audio on Discovery HD is still having this reported problem.

If it really is originating at the source this way I am very surprised Discovery is allowing the problem to linger this long.


----------



## V35_Pilot (Jun 7, 2011)

Watched the season finale of "Deadliest Catch" from this past week and noticed the audio problem was gone. Fingers crossed that this is a permanent fix.


----------

